# Macbook pro SSD Crucial bootcamp incomptibilité ?



## phildb (5 Mai 2018)

j'en ai assez de MacOS. désolé je ne m'y fais pas et mes logiciels pro sont sous Windows.
Mais il faut reconnaître que le hardware est de qualité.

Après avoir utilisé MacOs et bootcamp, MacOs avec parallels desktop, je veux utiliser mon mac en pc uniquement.
Donc, macbook pro mid 2012, i7 2,6Ghz, 16Go Ram, SSD1To Crucial M550.

Comme je suis une quiche, je donne le mac a un specialiste apple pour :
- démarrer uniquement en PCbootcamp,
- reserver 200Go pour MacOS (ça doit être suffisant....) et 800Go pour Windows 7 pro.


le specialiste Mac n'y arrive pas à cause du Ssd et du manque de drivers.

Avez vous eu le cas et y a t'il une solution ?


merci


----------



## edenpulse (6 Mai 2018)

le "spécialiste" n'en est définitivement pas un. C'est une manipulation très simple, utiliser l'application bootcamp et créer les partitions comme vous le décrivez et voilà, rien de fou.


----------

